
V 2 of Big Timer, the countdown timer for meetings, standups, etc. Made with Vue - KoosL
https://www.bigtimer.net
======
KoosL
I’m not much of a programmer. I learned Vue and Webpack just for this project.
Or actually: I wanted a project to learn how to make web apps and that turned
out to be the most attractive way.

I hope it’s useful to someone out here. Let me know how you would improve it!

